# Remote Start Issue



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey all, I bought a 2004 Maxima that came with a remote starter installed. The dealership told me that it was in there after I bought it, so I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't know before I bought it. They said since it was an after market accessory they couldn't show mw how to use it. When I hold the start button on my key fob the engine will turn over for about 10 sec but never start. I don't know what brand of starter it is but I would like to find out so I can figure out why its not working. Is there a specific place under the hood I can look where these things are usually mounted? Thanks!


----------

